# White Castle turkey stuffing



## Judge_Dre (Nov 14, 2008)

White Castle just unveiled a new recipe for turkey stuffing in time for Thanksgiving. I really can't imagine how this would taste. What do you guys think? Good idea or bad idea? 

White Castle Turkey Stuffing

INGREDIENTS

10 White Castle hamburgers, no pickles
1 1/2 cups celery, diced
1 1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1 1/2 tsp. ground sage
3/4 tsp. coarsely ground black pepper
1/4 cup chicken broth

INSTRUCTIONS

In a large mixing bowl, tear the burgers into pieces and add diced celery and seasonings. Toss and add chicken broth. Toss well. Stuff cavity of turkey just before roasting. Makes about 9 cups (enough for a 10- to 12-pound turkey). Note: Allow 1 hamburger for each pound of turkey, which will be the equivalent of 3/4 cup of stuffing per pound.

Submitted by White Castle Management Co.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 14, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> White Castle just unveiled a new recipe for turkey stuffing in time for Thanksgiving. I really can't imagine how this would taste. What do you guys think? Good idea or bad idea?
> 
> White Castle Turkey Stuffing
> 
> ...



Toss cookies.


No, really it shouldn't be too bad except that the bread should be courser and toasted because the soft bun will turn to mush inside the turkey cavity. The recipe is a pretty standard unless you don't like a ground meat in it.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Eww. I don't like the idea of stuffing one meat with another meat. Course, maybe that's because i'm a veggie, but still. Even if I wasn't I'd still think that was gross.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Eww. I don't like the idea of stuffing one meat with another meat. Course, maybe that's because i'm a veggie, but still. Even if I wasn't I'd still think that was gross.



I guess you wouldn't want to try a turducken either. That's popular in Louisiana. It's a chicken stuffed inside a duck which is then stuffed inside a turkey. I think that would taste better than turkey stuffed with White Castle sliders.


----------



## altered states (Nov 14, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> White Castle just unveiled a new recipe for turkey stuffing in time for Thanksgiving. I really can't imagine how this would taste. What do you guys think? Good idea or bad idea?



It'll never sell at Chez Tres, but awesome idea. If you've ever had the kind of stuffing with sausage in it, it's probably close. But I'd be tempted to toss the turkey and just eat the Castles.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 14, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I guess you wouldn't want to try a turducken either. That's popular in Louisiana. It's a chicken stuffed inside a duck which is then stuffed inside a turkey. I think that would taste better than turkey stuffed with White Castle sliders.



Have to say, I've always wanted to try turducken. Ever seen it in the city?


----------



## altered states (Nov 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Eww. I don't like the idea of stuffing one meat with another meat. Course, maybe that's because i'm a veggie, but still. Even if I wasn't I'd still think that was gross.



Terrines often do this and can be great. I'm thinking chicken rollatini (sp?) too, a favorite of fancier old-school red-sauce joints, where they take a chicken breast, pound it super-thin and then roll it up with ham, ricotta and mozzarella, bread the whole thing and fry it. 

Jesus, I'm starving now.


----------



## altered states (Nov 14, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Have to say, I've always wanted to try turducken. Ever seen it in the city?



A really good, upscale butcher will put it together for you, but they'll charge a fortune because it's labor-intensive. All three birds have to be boned and prepared. Never seen this on the menu at a restaurant, but I'd think you'd want it home-cooked. It'd be tricky to keep the chicken from drying out, unless you like the duck _really_ rare.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.louisianagifts.net/louisiana-gifts-167.html

Here is just one of many places that ships it out. I would love to try it myself one day, but they are quite expensive. A local butcher last year said he was going to send someone to learn how to make them so that he could sell them here in Florida. But he already knew that it was going to be costly to buy since it is quite labor intensive as mentioned. Maybe one day.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 14, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Have to say, I've always wanted to try turducken. Ever seen it in the city?



I wish there was place in the city where I can buy it. It sounds delicious. :eat2: If you add the White Castle stuffing and deep fry it, then you have a new American tradition!


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 14, 2008)

The White Castle burger stuffing is delicious. That recipe has been around for years. We made this stuffing about 10 years ago and everyone loved it. It is similar to sausage stuffing, moist and juicy, just really good.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it would taste ok. I sausage in my stuffing so I dont see how beef would be much differnt. 

I like sausage, apples and rasins in my stuffing that is my favorite.

However, I never met a stuffing I didnt like.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 14, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I think it would taste ok. I sausage in my stuffing so I dont see how beef would be much differnt.
> 
> I like sausage, apples and rasins in my stuffing that is my favorite.
> 
> However, I never met a stuffing I didnt like.


 
I have met stuffing I didn't like, any kind that includes the guts or strange ingredients like cherries or something like that. I like my dad's stuffing. It's your traditional bread, celery, onion, sage, parsley kind. Not too fancy, but tasty tasty tasty.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Nov 17, 2008)

What a great and relatively simple idea. 

Drunk food and Thanksgiving together...what's not to :wubu:


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 17, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Have to say, I've always wanted to try turducken. Ever seen it in the city?



I had Turducken for Thanksgiving a few years back. I went to dinner in Brooklyn at the apartment of some friends, and they had one. They lived in Williamsburg, and I'm pretty sure they got it somewhere local. It does take some master butchering, and it looks kind of unappetizing because it's so heavily de-boned that it looks almost gelatinous as it wobbles on the plate.

As for the taste.... Turducken is AWESOME! The fat from the duck permeates into the other two meats, so that every piece is moist and flavorful without being too fatty, but you still get variety in flavors from the 3 different fowls. I usually go easy on meat when it comes to T-giving, but I just went to town on the Turducken. Do not pass it up if you get the chance. :eat2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 17, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I had Turducken for Thanksgiving a few years back. I went to dinner in Brooklyn at the apartment of some friends, and they had one. They lived in Williamsburg, and I'm pretty sure they got it somewhere local. It does take some master butchering, and it looks kind of unappetizing because it's so heavily de-boned that it looks almost gelatinous as it wobbles on the plate.
> 
> As for the taste.... Turducken is AWESOME! The fat from the duck permeates into the other two meats, so that every piece is moist and flavorful without being too fatty, but you still get variety in flavors from the 3 different fowls. I usually go easy on meat when it comes to T-giving, but I just went to town on the Turducken. Do not pass it up if you get the chance. :eat2:



Ok, that's it. I really need to try this thing. I love duck way too much not to eat it. In fact, I can hear it's siren quack/gobble/cluck. Pls ask your friends where they got it! Turducken party!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 17, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> As for the taste.... Turducken is AWESOME!



I just hope the taste of the ucken predominates.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 17, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I guess you wouldn't want to try a turducken either. That's popular in Louisiana. It's a chicken stuffed inside a duck which is then stuffed inside a turkey. I think that would taste better than turkey stuffed with White Castle sliders.



Hurl. 

Turducken and White Castle sliders discussed in the same paragraph. I've officially seen it all.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

Why stop there. There must be other animals into which one could stuff that monstrosity. Wonder which boid would best receive the sliders....hmmmmmm.


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh Dear Lord,
You have blasphemed the holy dressing of the turkey.I'm going to have to lie down now.The thought of White Castle in my turkey has left me weak.


----------



## altered states (Nov 19, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I wish there was place in the city where I can buy it. It sounds delicious. :eat2: If you add the White Castle stuffing and deep fry it, then you have a new American tradition!



Or an instant passage to nirvana.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 19, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> White Castle just unveiled a new recipe for turkey stuffing in time for Thanksgiving. I really can't imagine how this would taste. What do you guys think? Good idea or bad idea?
> 
> White Castle Turkey Stuffing
> 
> ...



This gives new meaning to Holiday Indigestion 
there is a good reason why folks fear the 'sliders' 

Now for the Turducken - not sure if they are sold in WholeFoods or not-but, that is the only place that I could think of.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Kids, it's time to play Let's Find The Sliders.






View attachment 53890


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 19, 2008)

Excuse my language...



Your picture looks like a turkey shitting a duck that is shitting a hen that ate White castle sliders and took a big shit all over your mom's Thanksgiving platter from Macy's.


Other than that...it looks yummy!


Bon Crappetit!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanted to find the most......displayed picture.

Tiny Tim is weeping.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I wanted to find the most......displayed picture.
> 
> Tiny Tim is weeping.



Tiny Tim is in that mess too?

No wonder he's weeping!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Excuse my language...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, what he said!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 20, 2008)

Well all I can say is that turducken is in the not-too-distant future for me, and I'm excited!


----------



## altered states (Nov 21, 2008)

The horror... the horror...

You know, a well-prepared turkey is really, really good, especially if you only eat it once a year. I mean, really, why fuck with it?



mossystate said:


> Kids, it's time to play Let's Find The Sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> The horror... the horror...
> 
> You know, a well-prepared turkey is really, really good, especially if you only eat it once a year. I mean, really, why fuck with it?



Yeah.I am sure the person who made that horror was very proud of it...and also of their picture and didn't care that it was not ' styled '...heh....but...I have turkey twice a year and I just cannot mess with my tunnel vision of what I think is an appropriate Thanksgiving....

Oh...and I am not a fan of duck....there's that.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 21, 2008)

This turducken sounds like such a great idea. I can sort of see faces in it tho and that's usually a bad sign.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 21, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> The horror... the horror...
> 
> You know, a well-prepared turkey is really, really good, especially if you only eat it once a year. I mean, really, why fuck with it?



A well-prepared turducken is even harder to find, though.


----------



## altered states (Nov 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A well-prepared turducken is even harder to find, though.



Well, yeah, that's what I'm saying, Flannery. Why go through all that effort?


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 22, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Well, yeah, that's what I'm saying, Flannery. Why go through all that effort?



Doesn't extra effort often make the pay-off more rewarding?


Also, no-one's saying to ditch the traditional turkey. Thanksgiving is like dinner at a great steakhouse. 99% of the time you order a traditional cut of meat, and everybody's happy. It's traditional because it's delicious - no need to mess around. But if one day you walk in and find yourself inexplicably enticed by the Kobe beef carpaccio, why not take a flyer? The prime-rib will always be there.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 23, 2008)

Freshdirect sells a frozen turducken.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2008)

That clinches it. It's turducken for me from now on, this year and every year.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A well-prepared turducken is even harder to find, though.



How about a turducken stuffed with haggis?


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Kids, it's time to play Let's Find The Sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you have there is a big sloppy mess of FAUX turducken. Turkey with duck breast and chicken breast inside instead of the whole deboned birds. The genuine article ends up looking something like this (which may well still look gross to you, but I look at all that duck meat/fat and say carve me up a big slice!):


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> What you have there is a big sloppy mess of FAUX turducken. Turkey with duck breast and chicken breast inside instead of the whole deboned birds. The genuine article ends up looking something like this (which may well still look gross to you, but I look at all that duck meat/fat and say carve me up a big slice!):



* pats sweet and fat on her noggin *

Press down on that thing and you get what is in the picture I found.



fauxducken...hehe


----------



## altered states (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> What you have there is a big sloppy mess of FAUX turducken. Turkey with duck breast and chicken breast inside instead of the whole deboned birds. The genuine article ends up looking something like this (which may well still look gross to you, but I look at all that duck meat/fat and say carve me up a big slice!):



You know, I love duck fat and all too, deeply, but I do understand why food stylists get paid the money they do. The camera adds ten units of grotesqueness to even the tastiest dishes.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha! I'm suspending disbelief until it reaches my mouth. 



mossystate said:


> * pats sweet and fat on her noggin *
> 
> Press down on that thing and you get what is in the picture I found.
> 
> ...





tres huevos said:


> You know, I love duck fat and all too, deeply, but I do understand why food stylists get paid the money they do. The camera adds ten units of grotesqueness to even the tastiest dishes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 25, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> You know, I love duck fat and all too, deeply, but I do understand why food stylists get paid the money they do. The camera adds ten units of grotesqueness to even the tastiest dishes.



One man's grotesqueness is another woman's food porn. Trust me.


----------



## altered states (Nov 25, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> One man's grotesqueness is another woman's food porn. Trust me.



And here I thought I was the least squeamish person I know when it comes to this stuff. Turns out I'm a wuss!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Speaking of turducken. Last night on My Own Worst Enemy, they were referencing T-Day in the back story. Anyhoo, they are going to make their "traditional" turducken. Well, bullpoop cause they totally misrepresented. They showed three birds with bone and then had them almost making love to the turkey with oil and butter. So of course when they go to pick up the duck WITH BONE, it slips out of their hands. I mean really, how big is that hole supposed to be anyway?

Just thought I would mention it if anyone else was watching and thinking of this thread.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Speaking of turducken. Last night on My Own Worst Enemy, they were referencing T-Day in the back story. Anyhoo, they are going to make their "traditional" turducken. Well, bullpoop cause they totally misrepresented. They showed three birds with bone and then had them almost making love to the turkey with oil and butter. So of course when they go to pick up the duck WITH BONE, it slips out of their hands. I mean really, how big is that hole supposed to be anyway?
> 
> Just thought I would mention it if anyone else was watching and thinking of this thread.





Shoudln't this post be on the weight bords, under fat sexuality?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 27, 2008)

I will report back tomorrow night on the White Castle stuffing. My brother is making this to stuff his bird. My family is completely Slider-Crazy, so we will probably love it. But I will report back, and try to take photos if I can.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, I have to say, the White Castle stuffing was 











wait for it....
















*AWESOME!!!*
Absolutely fabulous, better than the last time I had it about 10 years ago. I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Well, I have to say, the White Castle stuffing was
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> ...



Congrats! God, I feel so lame. We just made the instant Whole Foods stuff (delicious, by the way). I'll eat 8 sliders today for lunch as penance.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 28, 2008)

The stuffing wasn't too salty. Went to White Castle on Tuesday and after four sliders, my ankles/feet blew up. I did fulfill my obligation for a biannual visit to wc.


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Went to White Castle on Tuesday and after four sliders, my ankles/feet blew up.



pls pst px thx


----------



## prickly (Nov 28, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> White Castle just unveiled a new recipe for turkey stuffing in time for Thanksgiving. I really can't imagine how this would taste. What do you guys think? Good idea or bad idea?
> 
> White Castle Turkey Stuffing
> 
> ...



.....oh. my. fucking. god. not content with a burger place on every street corner, the manufacturers now want you to stuff your fucking turkey with them?!!??!!! 

if it wasn't so absurd, one could see this as a 50s B-movie plot, with the burger representing the commies!


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

prickly said:


> .....oh. my. fucking. god. not content with a burger place on every street corner, the manufacturers now want you to stuff your fucking turkey with them?!!??!!!
> 
> if it wasn't so absurd, one could see this as a 50s B-movie plot, with the burger representing the commies!



Not burgers, my friend. White Castles. Back the fuck off.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 28, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Not burgers, my friend. White Castles. Back the fuck off.


 
Only a true Slider Devotee would understand the appeal of the stuffing, I guess. The stuffing really didn't have any of the "slider" taste, it was surprisingly very similar to the bread stuffing my dad has made all my life. Even dad, who is the stuffing King of my family, loved the Slider version. The only problem with it was that there was not enough!

It was very cute to see my dad, who is 74, teaching my brother, 37, and brother-in-law-to-be, 39 how to carve a turkey, while my little nephew, 4, watched. It was such a complete Norman Rockwell moment, the 3 generations of men gathering around the golden brown birdzilla while Dad imparted his ancient carving wisdom upon the up and coming generations. It was a great day.

Oh, and the menu also consisted of potato pierogi, corn, mashed taters, gravy, rolls, green bean casserole (yuck), broccoli rice casserole, cranberry jelly (in the shape of the can, if you please), plus the above mentioned stuffing and bird. Appetizers included sausage and peppers, chips and nacho dip and some unfortunately green smoked oysters that no one but BILTB touched. I think there was an issue, they aren't supposed to be green, are they? He survived yesterday, but I haven't heard how he is feeling today. Dessert was apple pie and pumpkin pie. My niece,6, is a foodie-in-training. Other than the green oysters, she tried everything new to her, and loved it all. She was fascinated by how to make gravy. I think we are training her well.

Hope you all had as good a day as I did.


----------



## altered states (Dec 3, 2008)

I just can't.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is a little something for you:

http://homecooking.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/ss/turduckensbs.htm


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 3, 2008)

So, the obvious question - has anyone had the turducken and stuffed it with the white castle stuffing? 

I'm thinking... sausage gravy on the side. With bacon pieces.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 4, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Here is a little something for you:
> 
> http://homecooking.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/ss/turduckensbs.htm



There was also a Times article by a food critic who searched the city for Turducken and finally made her own. Luckily, there's now a place on 6th street that sells them (along with turducken gravy). And did I mention that I have one of those suckers in my fridge right now? That's right. Turducken is on the menu for tomorrow night, and I am EXCITED! I will make sure to give a full report on this trifecta of avian goodness.

But in the meantime, a turducken that gave me pause, even though I love bacon, known as the "Turbaconducken" (thanks to exile in thighville) BTW, not an actual turducken, as they use a quartered chicken with bones etc.:

http://bacontoday.com/turbaconducken-turducken-wrapped-in-bacon/


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet & Fat, please give the turducken review as promised. Inquiring minds want to know. :bow:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, here's the scoop. The turducken was tasty, but I have to admit that I was a bit disappointed. To set the scene, I purchased a turducken from a southern/Cajun BBQ place in NYC, but large fowl dinners and tiny manhattan apartments don't always mix, ergo my having to tape my oven shut to cook the thing!







Here's the turducken fresh from the oven. Looks yummy, but you can see the side is already splitting and the rice stuffing is coming out. I read about turduckens being tied together, but mine didn't come tied and it basically fell apart almost immediately coming out of the oven. I cooked it on a rack as suggested, and the back fell off completely. Grrr.

Although I asked the restaurant owner if the turducken was stuffed with just chicken and duck breasts (the faux turducken I mentioned above), he claimed they were whole birds. They weren't, much to my dismay. Plus, it was oddly hard to tell the difference between the three meats. The duck was a bit darker, but not the rich meat I know and love, and there was no duck or chicken skin either. It was still tasty indeed, but not the experience I had hoped it would be!






Had to include this decimated turducken photo, which is indeed gory!






A pic of everyone






and me


----------



## ladle (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn that look DELICIOUS!
:eat2:
OK
Off to get my plain 'ol Soy & Honey Coated Chicken Drumsticks out of the oven now.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the review and the photos. I am glad that it tasted good. Taping the stove shut is super funny and very innovative. And your apartment is really cute. Nice to see some fellow Dimmers enjoying the day with you.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanx for the pix and description. Glad that the taste was good, sorry that the experience was less than you expected. But can you really go wrong when you have good friends and good food together? I think not. You look lovely in red. Very nice serving dishes and I also like the aqua folding chairs-where did you get those?

Now for the good natured teasing.

Red wine with turducken? Can you say party fowl??!!
The cajun place you got your bird/s from didn't happen to be "Big" Al Qaeda's BBQ Joint was it? Because it looks like a pipe bomb went off inside your bird.
If one of your guests did a latin dance before dinner, would you say you served turducken with mango salsa?
One thing you might think about when having guests over...you may want to have a book or two for them to read while you are busy in the kitchen.

...I'm here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitress. Good nite New York!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ha ha. Thank you. The aqua chairs are from Ikea, actually. They usually live in the closet. Wine was beaujolais, which I included because I love it, 'tis the season for the nouveau, and due to the duck component.

And I love books, damn it! 



vardon_grip said:


> Thanx for the pix and description. Glad that the taste was good, sorry that the experience was less than you expected. But can you really go wrong when you have good friends and good food together? I think not. You look lovely in red. Very nice serving dishes and I also like the aqua folding chairs-where did you get those?
> 
> Now for the good natured teasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ha ha. Thank you. The aqua chairs are from Ikea, actually. They usually live in the closet. Wine was beaujolais, which I included because I love it, 'tis the season for the nouveau, and due to the duck component.
> 
> And I love books, damn it!



Yes, a good beaujolais with duck is quite lovely, but I just had to make a horrible pun. No need to defend your love of books for I love them also, plus you have an added bonus: When you have as many books as you do, all stacked up on each other, you can play literary Jenga. Try to pull the classic novels from the stack of textbooks and non-fiction with out causing the whole stack to come crashing down. Hours of family fun!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 8, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Yes, a good beaujolais with duck is quite lovely, but I just had to make a horrible pun. No need to defend your love of books for I love them also, plus you have an added bonus: When you have as many books as you do, all stacked up on each other, you can play literary Jenga. Try to pull the classic novels from the stack of textbooks and non-fiction with out causing the whole stack to come crashing down. Hours of family fun!



You're adorable, VG!  


And that's not even all of my books!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

I love books too! I was actually going to ask in my other post, how do you get the books down from the high shelves that are free floating? 

I do think VG was at least a wee bit funny, alright, pretty dang funny.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 8, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I love books too! I was actually going to ask in my other post, how do you get the books down from the high shelves that are free floating?
> 
> I do think VG was at least a wee bit funny, alright, pretty dang funny.



The books on those shelves are fiction books I want to read and my very favorite fiction books, thus things I want to keep but don't need to access that often. And yes, I sort my books by genre!  

I use a stepladder to get them.


----------



## ladle (Dec 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> The books on those shelves are fiction books I want to read and my very favorite fiction books, thus things I want to keep but don't need to access that often. And yes, I sort my books by genre!
> 
> I use a stepladder to get them.



I'm trusting you have non-fiction too? and well sorted by the Dui-decimal system? hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZHoHaAYHq8

If not Conan the Librarian can help sort that out!


----------

